# Yeah ! 17 kilo Stahl auch für Klein-Fez



## fez (18. Februar 2003)

:


----------



## nkwd (18. Februar 2003)

goil! 
wehe du fährst die nächste Tour net auf diesem Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (18. Februar 2003)

wir wolln Bilder sehn, tralallala ...


----------



## nkwd (18. Februar 2003)

genau, her mit den Bildern!!!!!

was hast denn schon so alles getunt?


----------



## fez (18. Februar 2003)

der Kiste. Heut Abend gibts trotzdem Bildchen.

Frank


----------



## Wooly (18. Februar 2003)

apropopos wenn ich der Zahnarzt bin .. bist du dann der Weihnachtsmann ?


----------



## fez (18. Februar 2003)

:


----------



## fez (18. Februar 2003)

mit Nexus 7 Gang und Mavic D 512 (mal wieder ebay)


----------



## fez (18. Februar 2003)

selbstverständlich ebay


----------



## fez (18. Februar 2003)

welche glauben dass ich total bescheuert bin - mit ein wenig Abenteuergeist kann man auch mit solchen Rädern tüchtig Spass haben: Film 
(nach unten scrollen und suchen müsst ihr selbst)


----------



## fez (18. Februar 2003)

ein Bildchen wie mein Rad mal ausschaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (18. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *der neue Sattel ... selbstverständlich ebay *



Alter tut mir dein Arsch leid, den Sitzkomfort muß man sich wahrlich verdienen ... aber Gratulation, geiles geiles Rad, ich will auch mal ne Runde cruisen...


----------



## Triple F (18. Februar 2003)

Mein Dad hat sich auch mal für sein Asbach-Rennrad nen Sattel gekauft. Einen Rolls. Am Anfang hat er auch geflucht, aber wenn das Teil "eingearbeitet" wird, paßt´s 1A!

@fez:
Schick,schick.
Aber warum hast du kein Kona geholt ? 
Schwinn ist eben doch stilechter !
3F


----------



## fez (18. Februar 2003)

an dem Rad ist momentan nur der Rahmen... diese Teile da dran.... unglaublich, gleich in die Mülltonne. Das Schaltwerk das da unten rumbombelt, zum kaputtlachen.... Oder um es auf ebay fürn "Haufen Geld"  verticken ))

Dieses Schutzblech hat wohl ein taiwanesischer Roboter angeschraubt - sowas von festgeknallt... ich bringe die zwei lächerlichen Schrauben nicht auf....

Gruss Frank


----------



## fez (18. Februar 2003)

gerne ein Schwinn A`ha gehabt. War mir aber dann zu teuer.


----------



## fez (18. Februar 2003)

jetzt müssen auch noch die zukünftigen Reifen drauf


----------



## crossie (18. Februar 2003)

Feines Teil !!!

freu mich schon aufs antesten   


greetz
ein backbrötchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (19. Februar 2003)

Rahmen sieht klasse aus ,der Rest wie du ja schon gesagt hast in den Mülleimer ähmmmm ebay .
Beim Sattel hab ich schon öffter gehört, daß er schon nach 2 Jahren richtig eingesessen ist ,so das man es drauf aushalten kann. Dann hat sich nämlich dein Hintern an den Sattel angepasst.


----------



## Der Schwimmer (19. Februar 2003)

Hatte mal nen Brooks auf dem Reiserad. War Klasse, aber die Nieten vermindern die Lebensdauer der Hosen unglaublich. 
Irgendwann wurde mir das einfach zu teuer.

Viel Spaß, ich glaube bergauf werden die Oberschenkel platzen.
Aber am Ende der Saison bist Du dann Monsterfit und wir haben keine Chance!

Gruß
Der Schwimmer


----------



## Wooly (19. Februar 2003)

... man muß einschreiten !!! Zeichen setzen !!! Das der werte Herr FEZ sich ein Kona Stinky gekauft hat, war ja gerade noch so ok. Aber jetzt geht er finde ich doch ein wenig zu weit !!!!! Unter hinterlistiger Vortäuschung sogenannten "cruisens" werden hier getarnte Downhillmaschinen an den Start gebracht, die dem Rest der Northern Lights nicht die Spur einer Chance lassen !!!!!

Um ein schreiendes Fanal zu setzten und dieser Übermacht (man beobachte die weltpolitischen Zusammenhänge, und klar, es ist ja auch ein Schwinn, ein AMERIKANISCHES Bike ...) ein lautes Halt entgegenzurufen, zog ich heute mit meinen letzten finanziellen Mitteln los, um im ehernen Kampf der sieben Hügel bestehen zu können.

         !!!!!!!! BEWAFFNET EUCH, ES IST NOCH NICHT ZU SPÄT !!!!!!!!!!!


hier ein Bild der Einsatzzentralkomandobrücke Ebersteinburg:


----------



## Wooly (19. Februar 2003)

HARHARHARHARHARRRRRRRRR


----------



## Wooly (19. Februar 2003)

Beim Barte des Propheten ....


----------



## Wooly (19. Februar 2003)

Habe auch noch einen Fox Vanilla RX Falmmenwerfer dazubekommen, um alle Ungläubigen auszuräuchern .... wuuuuhaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Wooly (19. Februar 2003)

in diesem Sinne: FEZ, ISCH MACH DICH PLAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTT ;-)))

P.S. will irgendwer Spaßmaschiene 1 kaufen (Rahmen)? Hübsches Fullyrämsche, janz billisch. für mehr Info guugst du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t26548.html


----------



## nils (19. Februar 2003)

...unser Zahnarzt knallt durch

Da wird ständig und überall gegen den Krieg protestiert und ich muß hier mit ansehen wie sich die Mitglieder der Northern Lights bis unter die Zähne mit schwerstem Gerat bewaffnen, um sich irgendwo im Wald todesmutig die Hügel runter zu stürzen. Und wer am wenigsten Bodenkontakt hat, hat gewonnen.
Ihr seit ganz schön abgehoben...

Aber trotzdem cooles Teil, hehe! Wie kommts? da steht ja gar nicht Cannondale drauf...
Aber versprich mir, wenns fertig ist im 5D-Bereich einen Fred zu eröffnen. "Schau mal mein krassen Gerät. Dem kann viel weiter fliegen als den ganzen Schei?kram hier..."


----------



## Triple F (19. Februar 2003)

*ACHTUNG! B.TV berichtet von einem offenbar Geisteskranken auf der Flucht!* 

Der offenbar unter unkontrollierten Wutausbrüchen und Hass gegen alle leidende M.Thiel ..äähh...nein...das wäre zu offensichtlich...sagen wir Marcus T. befindet sich auf der Flucht.

Eine Bäuerin, die nicht unweit des Thielschen Hofes wohnt und ein serbischer (?) Hausmeister einer Mehrzweckhalle wollen T. in einem Nachthemd über die Koppel rennend gesehen haben.

Er habe ein Messer zwischen den Zähnen gehabt und Schaum um die Lippen. Mit erweiterten Pupillen soll er kurz innegehalten haben und die Augenzeugen mit *" wuuuuhaaaaaaaaaaaa"* und *"HARHARHARHARHARRRRRRRRR"* bedroht haben.

"Der arme Mann. Er war doch immer so nett und höflich", so die Bäuerin. Nur dem Hausmeister kam T. immer seltsam vor, "der hat mal nachts bei mir geklingelt und mich gewarnt, da er sein Parkett noch abschleifen wollte. Der isst doch bestimmt kleine Kinder ohne Senf!!".

Den Berichten zufolge soll T. bewaffnet sein.  Er soll im Besitz eines Y-förmigen Stückes Aluminium sein, welches zudem noch schlecht verarbeitet ist.
T. befindet sich auf dem Weg zum nächsten KONA und Scott-Händler um nach eigenen Angaben * alle Ungläubigen auszuräuchern * und *um im ehernen Kampf der sieben Hügel bestehen zu können.*

Er ist EXTREM gefährlich und gewaltbereit.Eine Biker-Gruppe (unterwegs auf Nicolai,Hot Chilli,Bergwerk & Votec) schrie er an:
*!!!!!!!! BEWAFFNET EUCH, ES IST NOCH NICHT ZU SPÄT !!!!!!!!!!!*


Soweit die Meldungen...


----------



## nkwd (19. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *Wie kommts? da steht ja gar nicht Cannondale drauf...*


jou, das hat mich auch gewundert! 

langsam glaub ich, Marcus macht ne Bike-Sammlung bei sich daheim! das Jekyll is noch net fertig (wurde zumindset bei noch keiner Tour eingesetzt) und schon kauft er das nächste *kopfschüttel* wo der Jung nur das Geld her hat......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (19. Februar 2003)

Diese Provokation können wir uns nicht bieten lassen !!!

Deshalb werden wir nun rücksichtslos unsere geheime Geheimwaffe einsetzen: Junior T !!! (Die Fox muss nämlich sowieso zu Toxoholics, hat einen unerklärlichen kleinen "Defekt" (weiss nicht obs überhaupt einer ist))

Und um mit meinem Freund Busch dem Jüngeren zu sprechen: Wir werden siegen, denn ER ist mit uns !!! 

Halali !


Kuhles Teil, echt massiv !!! Bin ja mal gespannt wann Bernhard Lurie aufrüstet.


Gruss 

El Fez


----------



## Triple F (19. Februar 2003)

Zum Glück ist mein Helius schon olive. Fez, dein Kona machen wir schnee-fleck-tarn und beim Bernhard sollte wir das orange mal vorsichtig überarbeiten...


----------



## Wooly (19. Februar 2003)

... und nichts mehr ist wie es war ... wo vormals die Recken des MTB Vereins Karlsruhe durch grüne Wälder zogen, marodieren heute finstere Gestalten auf Höllenmaschinen durch verkohlte Baumstümpfe und übelriechende Nebelschwaden, den das furchterregende northern lights Ammageddon ist über den Schwarzwald gekommen ....

@tripple F: echt olive? nicht british racing green? jetzt was ist los? und was heißt schlecht verarbeitet? Hat wohl keine Muffen, was ;-)))))))))

@nils, nkwd: tja, ein gemini hätte ich ja auch gerne genommen, aber meine finanziellen Mittel sind doch arg begrenzt. Und wie nkwd ja schon bemerkte, gibt es da noch das jekyll ... und auch da Licht am Horizont, das laufrad ist da, habe es gestern in der OP besucht, hoffe diese Woche noch kann ich das baby nach hause bringen .. ;-)))

@nkwd: du hast das cannondale M700 vergessen, meinen Stadtflitzer, aber der brauch noch ein wenig Ebay ....

@nils: das mit dem Fred ist versprochen ... und sag mal, hast du jetzt eigentlich deine Grimeca 12.1, wann ja gib mal einen Kurzbericht wg. Montage und so.

@Fez: es lebe der Größenwahn, tja, ich gebe zu, zum hüpfen üben (was ich ja noch gar nicht kann ...) war mir das jekyll echt zu schade, und die Spaßmaschine No1 bricht mir da wohl unter dem Arsch zusammen ... ;-)))


----------



## nils (19. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *@nils: das mit dem Fred ist versprochen ... und sag mal, hast du jetzt eigentlich deine Grimeca 12.1, wann ja gib mal einen Kurzbericht wg. Montage und so.
> *



Sie ist leider immernoch nicht da. Veltec, der Generalimporteur, verwendete in einer Mail von Montag den Wortlaut "die nächsten Tage" und dann geht sie ja erst noch zum Shop wo ich sie bestellt hab... Sobald sie da ist, werd ich vom Anbau und den ersten Tests berichten.


----------



## Wooly (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *... Sobald sie da ist, werd ich vom Anbau und den ersten Tests berichten. *



mals sehen, wer zuerst berichten kann .. ;-)))


----------



## Froschel (20. Februar 2003)

tja ,nu is es vorbei mit dem Marcus .Und ich dachte noch , aus dem könnt noch ma was werden. War wohl zu oft in der Kulturruine und ist jetzt zum Sadist geworden. Will uns alle runterbuttern. Aber ich werds dir schon zeigen, auch wenn meine Gabel dann 10 cm nach hinten verbogen sein sollte.Was issn das überhaupt fürn Prügel ,wiegt doch sicher über 20Kg wenns dann fertig is.


----------



## crossie (20. Februar 2003)

woooaaaaaah NOCH ein fully. wo hockt denn eigentlich der geldschei$$ende igel (äh) - esel bei dir, marcus? im garten???


  

bin mal drauf gespannt wie es sich fährt.....


(so ganz nebenbei: ich wart immer noch wie ein notgeiler drauf das jekyll mit lefty probezufahren  - noch dazu weil ich mir glaube ich NIE ein Cdale kaufen werde *schüttel* )

 

wer schenkt mir ne gabel? so 80-100mm ? will gerade mein XC (?? --ja ihr habt richtig gelesen) - Radl wieder aufbauen. ne hintere disc fehlt mir auch noch.

greetz
croissant


----------



## Wooly (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von croissant _
> *woooaaaaaah NOCH ein fully. wo hockt denn eigentlich der geldschei$$ende igel (äh) - esel bei dir, marcus? im garten???*



Du weißt doch, wir Geschäftsführer sprechen ungerne über Geld ...nein leider nicht ... oder ich habe ihn noch nicht gefunden;-)) .. habe nur so eine Art Ebay-Umschichtung gemacht ... Bassanlage zu Fahradrahmen ;-)) und den Rest der teile habe ich ja noch von Spaßmaschine No1.



> *(so ganz nebenbei: ich wart immer noch wie ein notgeiler drauf das jekyll mit lefty probezufahren  - noch dazu weil ich mir glaube ich NIE ein Cdale kaufen werde *schüttel* )*



meinst du nicht, das du dann Ausschlag bekommst ? ;-))) Sobald es da ist, werde ich natürlich sofort Bescheid geben, kann sein das es heute sogar schon fertig ist. Und viel muß ich nicht mehr selber basteln, habe mir die Grundmontage vom fahradfuzzi gegönnt, kann es ja dann hinterher immer noch selber vermurksen ...



> *
> wer schenkt mir ne gabel? so 80-100mm ? will gerade mein XC (?? --ja ihr habt richtig gelesen) - Radl wieder aufbauen. ne hintere disc fehlt mir auch noch.
> *



isch sach nur Ebay, nimm doch ne Judy, die sind für den zweck ok, stabil und haben einen total uncoolen Ruf, also billig ;-)) und Disk dann natürlich magura Julie&Clara, das gleiche Spiel, und da hast du ja auch schon Erfahrungen ;-))


----------



## Wooly (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bernhard _
> *Was issn das überhaupt fürn Prügel ,wiegt doch sicher über 20Kg wenns dann fertig is.  *



nee sieht heftiger aus als es ist. ist ein alter Chaka kapu 1500 Rahmen, sollte knapp über Fezens Kona liegen von Gewicht her.

Und Meister, dich werde ich eh nicht schlagen. Außer ich trage Lederstrapse beim fahren ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *
> 
> 
> Und Meister, dich werde ich eh nicht schlagen. Außer ich trage Lederstrapse beim fahren ;-)) *


ok da hast du Recht. Ich bin immer noch der absolute Xtreamcoolshitbikewearer


----------



## Froschel (20. Februar 2003)

und übrigens bin ich am schmollen ,weil keiner mit in die Pfalz fährt. Dann bleibt doch grad daheim..........bähhhh.


----------



## fez (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bernhard _
> *
> ...Ich bin immer noch der absolute Xtreamcoolshitbikewearer *



seit der Calimero-Helm in der goldenen Vitrine liegt, isses damit aber nicht mehr sehr weit her....  : )


----------



## Froschel (20. Februar 2003)

bei der nächsten Northerlights-Ausfahrt isser dabei.


----------



## Wooly (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *seit der Calimero-Helm in der goldenen Vitrine liegt, isses damit aber nicht mehr sehr weit her....  : ) *



naja, aber dafür bekommst seine lange Wal-Mart Überhose langsam die Staupe .. ;-)))

Bernhard, nicht weinen, wie sieht es denn mit dem Wochenende in 9 Tagen aus, da könnte ich dann meinen Zahnarzthobel einweihen, der Fez bis da hin seine Familie befriedigen und den Rest könnte man durch ständiges anstinkern sämtlicher Ausreden berauben. Vielleicht ist auch dann der letzte Schnee weggeschmolzen und wir könnten eine "northern lights begrüßen den Frühling" Ausfahrt machen. Falls du Zeit hast mach doch mal eine neuen Fred auf, ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei !!!


----------



## Triple F (20. Februar 2003)

Nachdem ich von Marcus´s Kampansage immer noch geflasht bin, wie´n Blitzableiter, kommt nun mein Heizer:


Mein Rock Shox Deluxe Plasma -  Flammenwerfer:






Der Bolide seitlich (gut, dass die IXUS bei wenig Licht immer gute Bilder macht  ). Das Wesentlich läßt sich aber erahnen  ...





190er Frischmacher mit Gustav M-Hebeln  und Clara-Sätteln:





Lasst uns Predator im Wald jagen *harrharr*

*!!!!!!!! BEWAFFNET EUCH, ES IST NOCH NICHT ZU SPÄT !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (20. Februar 2003)

na denn, ich mach auch hin, wie wäre es nächste Woche in der Pfalz mein Freund. So ein wenig die Klingen kreuzen .. ;-)))


----------



## Wooly (20. Februar 2003)

und by the way ... schickes Radl !!!


----------



## fez (20. Februar 2003)

wie gross bist Du eigentlich, Triple F ?


----------



## Triple F (20. Februar 2003)

Bin so umme 1,85m, je nach Lust und Laune.

...ums abzukürzen: Ist ein L-Rahmen mit 500er Sitzrohr.Also viiiiieeeel zu groß für Dich.

Also, auch wenn´s mir niemand glauben wird  , war ich dieses Jahr erst knapp 10h mit dem Bike im Wald und heute ging´s zwar etwas besser, aber in die Pfalz zieht´s mich noch nicht. Lieber hier around KA-City / Wildbad, da könnt ich nämlich dann meine eigene Tour notfalls fahrern und ausscheren.. 

3F


----------



## Wooly (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Triple F _
> *
> Also, auch wenn´s mir niemand glauben wird  , war ich dieses Jahr erst knapp 10h mit dem Bike im Wald und heute ging´s zwar etwas besser, aber in die Pfalz zieht´s mich noch nicht. Lieber hier around KA-City / Wildbad, da könnt ich nämlich dann meine eigene Tour notfalls fahrern und ausscheren..
> *



des hört nicht auf wie ... seufz ... ok dann wenigstens demnächst mit allen Wilden crashen an den 7 Hügeln .. ok ? Und wie sieht es mit gebiet Baden-Baden aus?


----------



## fez (20. Februar 2003)

dass der Rahmen mir zu gross ist sieht ja selbst ein Blinder mit dem Krückstock. Aber ist er für Dich nicht auch ein bisschen...
Muss dich einfach mal sehen auf dem Dingen....

By the way: hast du einen Tip für mich wie ich diese verdammte Ahead-Kralle mit Bordmitteln ins Gabelrohr bekomme ? Ich bin gerade im Bastelkeller fast wahnsinnig geworden...

Gruss Frank


----------



## Triple F (20. Februar 2003)

@Marcus:
Sorry, sieh´s doch einfach ein... An den 7 Hills sieht man sich. Daheim hab ich zwar noch nen TroyLee-Integralhelm, aber ich hoffe, dass ich den beim ersten mal nicht brauch.
Wann? Samstag? Sonntag?

@Fez:
Ne vonner Größe paßt das schon. Sattelstütze raus: schön Druck machen auf ´ner Tour. Dann ein Dreh am QR und schon kann man ein wenig trixxen. Primär ist das Teil ja ein stabils HardCore-CC-Fully und kein großes UFO....


----------



## Wooly (21. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *
> By the way: hast du einen Tip für mich wie ich diese verdammte Ahead-Kralle mit Bordmitteln ins Gabelrohr bekomme ? Ich bin gerade im Bastelkeller fast wahnsinnig geworden...
> *




...Besenstil ...


----------



## Triple F (21. Februar 2003)

Also bei der Kralle improvisier ich auch:
Die unteren Blättchen *leicht* hochbiegen und die Kralle auflegen, dann entweder Schraube eindrehen oder direkt mit nem Gummihammer die Freundschaft zwischen Gabel und Kralle herbei führen. Hoffe, dass Problem hat sich schon erledigt


----------



## Wooly (21. Februar 2003)

Hey Bernardo, schau doch mal hier, du erwähntest so etwas doch einmal ..

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=39913

und Dämpfer habe ich inzwischen genug .. ;-)))

mfg Marcus "dreidoppelgott" Thiel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (21. Februar 2003)

Zur Zeit is nich viel mit Rahmen kaufenundso. Du weißt doch das die nächste Investition in 2 Trockentauchanzüge geht. Und da fliegen dann die Lappen grad so aus dem Fenster.
Rahmen is eh zu klein.
Vielleicht kuck ich mal nach ner anderen Gabel?????


----------



## Wooly (21. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bernhard _
> *Zur Zeit is nich viel mit Rahmen kaufenundso. Du weißt doch das die nächste Investition in 2 Trockentauchanzüge geht. Und da fliegen dann die Lappen grad so aus dem Fenster.
> Rahmen is eh zu klein.
> Vielleicht kuck ich mal nach ner anderen Gabel????? *



Hahahahah schon angesteckt ... ;-))) ja, wer sich auch alle Baggerseen der Region von unten anschauem muß ....

aber gabel wäre natürlich keine schlechte Idee, deine arme Judy bekommt es ja ganz schön ;-)) Obwohl, halten tut sie ja, ich würde glaube ich bis zum finalen "Knack" warten ;-))


----------



## fez (21. Februar 2003)

mir im Baumarkt eine Gewindestange gekauft (5 + 6) jetzt ziehe ich noch heute Abend die Kralle von unten oben rein (hinnefornewiehöher quasi....)


Gruss Frank


----------



## fez (21. Februar 2003)

Zu derb ?


----------



## fez (21. Februar 2003)

man eigentlich mit diesem Kabelgefuddel ?
Unter die Gabelbrücke ? Oder drüber, oder was ?


----------



## bluesky (22. Februar 2003)

@ fez 

kraaaaaaaaas 

was machste denn mit deiner vanilla ?


----------



## Froschel (22. Februar 2003)

escht gooil ,wie fährt sichs denn ????


----------



## Wooly (22. Februar 2003)

also gut ausehen tut es. Nur geht es noch gut bergauf? Bergab bestimmt eine Waffe ;-))


----------



## fez (22. Februar 2003)

Bremsleitung ist zu kurz - konnte also noch nicht fahren. Ich kann zwar die untere Brücke verschieben und so den Lenkwinkel beeinflussen. Da ich aber den Schaft nicht absägen möchte, steht der oben natürlich kilometerweit raus. Und ich befürchte dass ich nicht so viele Spacer habe um das aufzufangen. Will ich also morgen biken, müsste ich die Fox wieder einbauen - um sie dann abends wieder rauszumachen. Ich weiss noch nicht ob mir das nicht zuviel Akt ist (obwohl- geht ja schnell). 
Allerdings ist es bei mir auch schwierig mich für die 7 Hills zu verabreden. Ich sage nur: Grippe total bei meinen Damen. Vielleicht gehe ich einfach ganz unabhängig auf den Turmberg.

@ engel: Die Fox bleibt weiterhin erste Wahl (glaube ich im Moment jedenfalls). Aber da ich die Fox zur Inspektion oder Reperatur einsende - wollte ich halt mal die M. Jr.T einbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (22. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *@ engel: Die Fox bleibt weiterhin erste Wahl (glaube ich im Moment jedenfalls). Aber da ich die Fox zur Inspektion oder Reperatur einsende - wollte ich halt mal die M. Jr.T einbauen. *




falls du dich mal von ihr trennen möchtest ... denk an mich


----------



## nils (22. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *Da ich aber den Schaft nicht absägen möchte, steht der oben natürlich kilometerweit raus.*



Man brauch ja was, wo man sich zünftig die Knie aufschlagen kann


----------



## fez (22. Februar 2003)

Habe die Gabel heute abend ein wenig tiefergelegt - um mit meiner Bremsleittzung zurande zu kommen. 
Und dann bin ich draussen in Jeans ein wenig rumgekurvt. 

Maaan, fährt sich das Ding g*** !!! 

Ich glaube ich habe eine Fox Vanilla R zu verkaufen... Erstmal werde ich die Gute einschicken zum Check - mal eine längere Tour mit der Junior fahren, dann werde ich mich entscheiden...

Gruss Frank


Heftiger Pickel da oben auf dem Vorbau , was ?


----------



## nils (22. Februar 2003)

Das sieht ja lustig aus!

Der Fez mit den drei Türmen in den sieben Hügeln... na wenn das kein Stoff für Legenden ist


----------



## nobs (23. Februar 2003)

auf jeden Fall brauchst du dir über deine Familienplanung in Zukunft keine Gedanken mehr machen  dann mal viel Spässle


----------



## Wooly (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *
> 
> mals sehen, wer zuerst berichten kann .. ;-))) *



meine ist da .. ;-)))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *meine ist da .. ;-))) *



Menno... meine noch nicht


----------



## Wooly (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *Menno... meine noch nicht *



schade schade ... werde morgen mal einen kleinen Anbauversuch ustarten, mal sehen ob es mit XT Naben wirklich sooooo ******* ist, naja mal sehen.

hast du sie bei einem Händler in Freiburg bestellt? Ich habe sie von Bike-Mailorder, wollte die mal ausprobieren, muß sagen günstig und schnell, aber meinem Fahradlieblingsschrauber werde ich doch nicht untreu werden ;-))

Nehme an, die ganzen versender haben sich auf teufel komm raus eingedeckt, und der Rest muß halt jetzt mit langen Lieferzeiten rechnen.

ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten.


----------



## fez (24. Februar 2003)

Hääääh ? Von welchen Gabeln redet ihr beiden denn ?

Ich dachte du hast Deine Linksy über ebay bestellt ? Oder hast Du eine Gabel für deinen Hardcore-Bock gekauft ?

verwirrte Grüssen

Frank

PS: Marcus: Welche Schläuchlein hast Du zum Befüllen der XT-Bremse verwendet und - welches Öl ?


----------



## Wooly (24. Februar 2003)

noi Fez noi, dr Nils un ech mir senn dodal offdobic ... es ging um eine kleine süße Grimeca 12.1, der Nils 1884 beim Hild in Freiburg bestellt hatte, der die nächsten 100 Jahre aber nur Nähmaschinen verkaufte, deshalb wartet er und wartet und wartet ... ich habe meine Bike mailorder bestellt und die war in 4 Tagen da ...

... und die kommt natürlich an den Chaka Rahmen, und in den natürlich die Z1. und in die meine altes Vorderrad mit XT Nabe & Sun Ryno light, und bekanntlich gibt es über die Komplikationen von XT Nabe zu Grimeca hier im Forum ca. 20 Freds .. ;-))) aber was wäre man ohne stundenlange Bastelei in feuchten Kellern: nur ein halber Mensch, habe ich recht ?


----------



## Wooly (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *PS: Marcus: Welche Schläuchlein hast Du zum Befüllen der XT-Bremse verwendet und - welches Öl ? *



uffz, also das Orginal-Öl von Shimano was dabei war (oder ist das Bremsflüssigkeit, egal).

Schläuchlein aus dem Baumarkt, 1m = 0,35 Euro, 10 cm abgeschnitten, eine kleine Plastitüte herumgewickelt und festgetaped zum Auffangen, dann von oben befüllen (Bremshebel waagrecht gestellt) bis voll ist, dann unten aufmachen und nachpumpen bis keine Luftblasen mehr drin sind. Oben Deckel druff und gut. Eigentlich genau so wie es in der Orginalbeschreibung erklärt wird. Dauert nur ewig und 7 jahre, bis die Bremse endlich voll ist , da muß man Geduld haben.

P.S. die Grimeca ist komplett befüllt, bin ja mal gespannt ob das funzt oder ob ich sie noch entlüften muß .. ;-))


----------



## nils (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *hast du sie bei einem Händler in Freiburg bestellt?*



Ne, bei Bikeparts-online, weil sie da noch mal ein Stück günstiger waren als bei BMO. Veltec hatte die Lieferung mitte Januar zugesagt, naja jetzt haben wir Ende Februar, aber inzwischen wird der Wortlaut "die nächsten Tage" verwendet.
Außerdem wollte ich die Version mit den krasseren, hässlicheren, größeren und runden Ausgleichbehältern. Bei den kleinen Ausgleichsbehältern hab ich jetzt schon ein paar mal gehört, das die etwas zu klein seien und es evtl. Probleme geben kann, wenn die Beläge kurz vor der Verschleißgrenze sind (kann dann Luft ziehen). Und davon kann ich bei meiner Clara ein Lied singen... ne ich lass es lieber.


----------



## Wooly (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *
> Außerdem wollte ich die Version mit den krasseren, hässlicheren, größeren und runden Ausgleichbehältern. Bei den kleinen Ausgleichsbehältern hab ich jetzt schon ein paar mal gehört, das die etwas zu klein seien und es evtl. Probleme geben kann, wenn die Beläge kurz vor der Verschleißgrenze sind (kann dann Luft ziehen). Und davon kann ich bei meiner Clara ein Lied singen... ne ich lass es lieber. *



Du bist schon ein geschlagener Mann du Ärmster ... und deine Gesänge habe ich schon in anderen Treads mitverfolgt ... mein Beileid ;-)))


----------



## nils (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *Du bist schon ein geschlagener Mann du Ärmster ... und deine Gesänge habe ich schon in anderen Treads mitverfolgt ... mein Beileid ;-))) *



Danke für das Mitgefühl! Das lässt mich wieder an das Gute im Menschen glauben 

Den absoluten Oberbrüller find ich ja immer wenn das Standart Argument für Magura kommt: "Aber der Service ist spitze, blablabla"
Wenn du wüsstest, an welchem Körperteil mir ein guter Service vorbeigeht, wenn man nach 2 Stunden Auffahrt oben auf dem Schauinsland vor einem der göttlichsten Trails überhaupt steht, und die Vorderbremse meint zur Abwechslung mal wieder, sie bräuchte jetzt keinen Druckpunkt...

Und wie klappt der Anbau der kleinen süßen Grimeca?


----------



## crossie (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *...
> Ich glaube ich habe eine Fox Vanilla R zu verkaufen... Erstmal werde ich die Gute einschicken zum Check - mal eine längere Tour mit der Junior fahren, dann werde ich mich entscheiden...
> *




hast du dich entschieden  hätte nämlich interesse....sehr stark.... meine eltern (bzw. meine bank) werden mich zwar killen (wenn die es nich tun dann wahrscheinlich der zinssatz bei dem kredit den ich aufnehmen muss  ) aber egal. bin 2 mal ne vanilla R gefahren und bin hin und wech.....
*schwelg*


greetz
crossie


----------



## liebesspieler (25. Februar 2003)

yoo vanilla 4 life 
für ne 180mm vanilla DC würd ich mein letztes hemd geben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (25. Februar 2003)

L I E B E S S P I E L E R ?????



aber sonst gehts uns noch gut, ja?


----------



## fez (25. Februar 2003)

Ich würde euch gerne (vor allem Dir Croissant , da Du mir so günstig den Helm besorgen konntest) die Gabel zu einem sehr guten Preis geben... 

Aber es würde mich auch interessieren was bei ebay dabei rauskommen würde - also den realen Marktwert erkunden. 

Ich gebe euch, wenn ihr sie ersteigert 30  NorthernLights-Rabatt. Wäre das fair ? Oder habt ihr eine bessere Idee - schwimme momentan auch nicht gerade im Geld, leider...

Gruss Frank


----------



## bluesky (25. Februar 2003)

@ fez 

ich lasse croissant gerne den vortritt 

... bin derzeit noch am hadern ob eine vielseitigere gabel im bezug auf den federweg nicht besser für mich währe ... bei steilen anstiegen heb ich jetzt mit 105mm schon ab ... werde mich in richtung Z1 Freeride bzw. Psylo mal umschauen ... solltest du wider erwarten doch keinen käufer finden überleg ich mirs nochmal


----------



## fez (30. März 2003)

Eindrücke:

stark, fährt sich klasse, superrelaxed natürlich. Der 1 Gang der Nexus ist allerdings noch relativ schwer, also lange Aufstiege werden damit kein Spass - ich werde schauen ob ich da ein grösseres Ritzel montieren kann. Und ein Vorderrad brauche ich noch, um den Michelin auch vorne aufziehen zu können...


----------



## Wooly (31. März 2003)

hab schon im Schuppen geschaut, sind 2 Vorderäder da, ich bringe dir das bessere mit, vielleicht Mittwoch bei nettem Zusammensein im Löwenbräukeller ..


----------



## Froschel (31. März 2003)

Schiefahren heil überstanden ??
Ich sag auch immer Skifahrn is halt doch gesünder als Biken.


----------



## Wooly (31. März 2003)

jupp, wenn man euch auch mal 2 Wochen alleine läßt, gleich häufen sich die Unfälle & Verletzungen ... ;-))) Wie geht es deinem Hals?


----------



## Froschel (31. März 2003)

jou ,soweit ganz gut ,hat sich nur noch`n Nerv verklemmt. Zieht jetzt immer so den Rücken runter. 
Muß da mal wieder demnächst einen Pfalztrail runterbrettern ,damit sich das alles wieder freischütteln kann
wie sieht`s denn aus mit Biken am WE ???


----------

